# Bought one of the new Alexas today!



## renee_nyc

I was reeled in by this new black leather, black hardware color way.

It’s very different from the first Alexa I had which was hot pink.


----------



## IntheOcean

Wow, the hardware gave it a totally different look!  Stunning bag. Congrats!


----------



## Sferics

renee_nyc said:


> I was reeled in by this new black leather, black hardware color way.
> 
> It’s very different from the first Alexa I had which was hot pink.
> 
> View attachment 5058616


Wow, it looks so cool!


----------



## renee_nyc

IntheOcean said:


> Wow, the hardware gave it a totally different look!  Stunning bag. Congrats!


Thank you. Yes it's SO different than my original one but feels very similar. I forgot how easy those bags are to carry. The one update I wish they'd made was a slip pocket on the exterior but I know that's not Mulberry's thing.


----------



## renee_nyc

Sferics said:


> Wow, it looks so cool!


Thank you. I saw it on Instagram and thought it was really interesting so when I walked by the NYC store yesterday I decided to check it out irl.


----------



## IntheOcean

renee_nyc said:


> Thank you. Yes it's SO different than my original one but feels very similar. I forgot how easy those bags are to carry. The one update I wish they'd made was a slip pocket on the exterior but I know that's not Mulberry's thing.


Oh yes, outer pockets are amazing, sadly, very few designer bags have this feature. But the Alexa is still a wonderful bag!


----------



## Yinglin

I bought mine in Mulberry green and love it! Its a very practical bag and I am enjoying it.


----------



## renee_nyc

It’s very practical. Carrying it is the only thing I’m looking forward to when it comes to going back to the office.



Yinglin said:


> I bought mine in Mulberry green and love it! Its a very practical bag and I am enjoying it.


----------



## TigerMoth

Hello! I would really value your help. My Alexa in Mulberry Green arrived yesterday and she is very beautiful but, I had also ordered the small Millie in dark palm and she is beautiful too. Which one do I keep? They are both very different and both very lovely. Any thoughts or ideas would be really appreciated. Thanks ❤


----------



## Saz93

renee_nyc said:


> I was reeled in by this new black leather, black hardware color way.
> 
> It’s very different from the first Alexa I had which was hot pink.
> 
> View attachment 5058616


That black hardware is just stunning


----------



## Saz93

TigerMoth said:


> Hello! I would really value your help. My Alexa in Mulberry Green arrived yesterday and she is very beautiful but, I had also ordered the small Millie in dark palm and she is beautiful too. Which one do I keep? They are both very different and both very lovely. Any thoughts or ideas would be really appreciated. Thanks ❤


Both lovely bags! But if it was me I would choose the Alexa as she’s a classic style. I also think the Alexa is a bit more practical because she has a more secure closure, I’d be worried about losing things out of the Millie.


----------



## renee_nyc

TigerMoth said:


> Hello! I would really value your help. My Alexa in Mulberry Green arrived yesterday and she is very beautiful but, I had also ordered the small Millie in dark palm and she is beautiful too. Which one do I keep? They are both very different and both very lovely. Any thoughts or ideas would be really appreciated. Thanks ❤


Those are both gorgeous bags. As you know I have the oversized Alexa, and it’s a really great bag for work.

I love the look of the Millie and I would use it on weekends. So I think it depends what you are using it for. The smaller Alexa has a turn lock, which is a little more secure. But the Millie is easy to get in and out of.

Did you have a specific use in mind when you bought them? They’re both really great bags, so either way you can’t go wrong. But I feel like the Alexa is a little more practical.


----------



## Yinglin

TigerMoth said:


> Hello! I would really value your help. My Alexa in Mulberry Green arrived yesterday and she is very beautiful but, I had also ordered the small Millie in dark palm and she is beautiful too. Which one do I keep? They are both very different and both very lovely. Any thoughts or ideas would be really appreciated. Thanks ❤


I would go for the Alexa first because its a house classic and that mulberry green is stunning and rare and its a very practical bag. The Millie is a beauty too but it would drive me crazy to find my things as its a big deep hole. They are different bag styles satchel and bucket bag so depends very much on how you plan to use it.
For reference, i have an Alexa mulberry green so i might be biased lol


----------



## TigerMoth

Yinglin said:


> I would go for the Alexa first because its a house classic and that mulberry green is stunning and rare and its a very practical bag. The Millie is a beauty too but it would drive me crazy to find my things as its a big deep hole. They are different bag styles satchel and bucket bag so depends very much on how you plan to use it.
> For reference, i have an Alexa mulberry green so i might be biased lol


The Mulberry green is just soooo beautiful and, luckily, my Samorga organiser fits both bags really well, (it's actually for my LV Speedy 25) You obviously got used to having a turnlock and magnetic straps which are a bit tricky, so I'm still learning!  The bucket bag isn't a secure bag at all, despite having my organiser inside,  which means I may have just answered my own question!  I shall join you in the Mulberry Green Alexa Club!


----------



## TigerMoth

renee_nyc said:


> Those are both gorgeous bags. As you know I have the oversized Alexa, and it’s a really great bag for work.
> 
> I love the look of the Millie and I would use it on weekends. So I think it depends what you are using it for. The smaller Alexa has a turn lock, which is a little more secure. But the Millie is easy to get in and out of.
> 
> Did you have a specific use in mind when you bought them? They’re both really great bags, so either way you can’t go wrong. But I feel like the Alexa is a little more practical.


Hi, thanks, yes when I ordered I was thinking that the Alexa might be difficult to get in and out of. The  Mille is the opposite but, she is just a sac, a beautiful sac, but a sac and is not secure. I think the small Alexa might look like a dollie bag on me.


----------



## Izzy48

Congrats, a beautiful bag. Love the black hardware. What is your opinion of the leather quality?


----------



## renee_nyc

Izzy48 said:


> Congrats, a beautiful bag. Love the black hardware. What is your opinion of the leather quality?


I’m happy with the quality so far. I’ve taken it on 2 road trips and to the office. It doesn’t show scratches the way the shinier leather on the older Alexas did.


----------



## Izzy48

renee_nyc said:


> I’m happy with the quality so far. I’ve taken it on 2 road trips and to the office. It doesn’t show scratches the way the shinier leather on the older Alexas did.


Thanks for the information. I am interested in one in grey but I don't want the larger one. Will have to wait and see if is made in the medium size.


----------



## renee_nyc

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks for the information. I am interested in one in grey but I don't want the larger one. Will have to wait and see if is made in the medium size.


I’ve been looking at grey bags for the past 45 min now…thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Izzy48

renee_nyc said:


> I’ve been looking at grey bags for the past 45 min now…thanks for the inspiration!


I looked at the Bryn and really like it but need something more like the Alexa. Hope you find something!


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

renee_nyc said:


> I was reeled in by this new black leather, black hardware color way.
> 
> It’s very different from the first Alexa I had which was hot pink.
> 
> View attachment 5058616



How has your bag held up so far?
I'm thinking of buying this bag.


----------



## renee_nyc

sweetlikechocolate said:


> How has your bag held up so far?
> I'm thinking of buying this bag.



I’m really happy with it. I had it on my desk the other day and my boss came by and was admiring the leather which has held up well. It’s super roomy but the straps on the sides can make it feel a little more streamlined. 

I would repurchase.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

renee_nyc said:


> I’m really happy with it. I had it on my desk the other day and my boss came by and was admiring the leather which has held up well. It’s super roomy but the straps on the sides can make it feel a little more streamlined.
> 
> I would repurchase.



That's great to hear. Has any of the matte hardware scratched? And is it easy to wear crossbody?
I noticed that the price has gone up recently but I'm going to wait to see if I can get it somewhere with a discount.


----------



## renee_nyc

I saw that price increase as well. I do remember thinking when I bought the bag that it was pretty well priced for what it was.

It is super easy to wear Crossbody and to adjust it. I’m actually traveling right now and have a different bag with me, but I asked my husband to take some pictures of the hardware. It was funny he texted me the pictures and then said “this is a really well-made bag.”

There is some scratching on the hardware, but for some reason it doesn’t bother me as much as it does on the normal brass. You’ll see in the picture that the front plate is a little smudged, but that wipes off pretty easily.



sweetlikechocolate said:


> That's great to hear. Has any of the matte hardware scratched? And is it easy to wear crossbody?
> I noticed that the price has gone up recently but I'm going to wait to see if I can get it somewhere with a discount.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

renee_nyc said:


> I saw that price increase as well. I do remember thinking when I bought the bag that it was pretty well priced for what it was.
> 
> It is super easy to wear Crossbody and to adjust it. I’m actually traveling right now and have a different bag with me, but I asked my husband to take some pictures of the hardware. It was funny he texted me the pictures and then said “this is a really well-made bag.”
> 
> There is some scratching on the hardware, but for some reason it doesn’t bother me as much as it does on the normal brass. You’ll see in the picture that the front plate is a little smudged, but that wipes off pretty easily.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215490
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215492



Absolutely love that you got your other half to take pictures for you. Thank you so much. The bag looks in very good condition and the scratches aren't as bad as I imagined them to be. I was afraid that the scratches may reveal brass or silver underneath but it looks like it is solid black all through. I was just thinking this morning that this bag will be my last bag purchase for awhile. Looks like that's a good decision.


----------



## renee_nyc

I am pretty happy with how it has held up. I was also worried about the scratches, and I would’ve been super annoyed if it showed a silver metal underneath.

My husband was also expecting it to scratch and show a different color, he was trying to figure out how they mixed the color into the metal.



sweetlikechocolate said:


> Absolutely love that you got your other half to take pictures for you. Thank you so much. The bag looks in very good condition and the scratches aren't as bad as I imagined them to be. I was afraid that the scratches may reveal brass or silver underneath but it looks like it is solid black all through. I was just thinking this morning that this bag will be my last bag purchase for awhile. Looks like that's a good decision.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

renee_nyc said:


> I am pretty happy with how it has held up. I was also worried about the scratches, and I would’ve been super annoyed if it showed a silver metal underneath.
> 
> My husband was also expecting it to scratch and show a different color, he was trying to figure out how they mixed the color into the metal.



One more question, how is the handle holding up? I notice that its just braided there doesn't seem to be another piece of leather underneath the braid to support it like in older Alexa bags. And it seems that its just attached either end under the straps with a button. I wonder if it has been sowed down with stiches first and then the straps covered over it. I can see using the handle a lot and it having to bare the weight of a heavy bag.


----------



## renee_nyc

You’re right, it is constructed differently. It’s holding up well but I don’t use the handle that often. 



sweetlikechocolate said:


> One more question, how is the handle holding up? I notice that its just braided there doesn't seem to be another piece of leather underneath the braid to support it like in older Alexa bags. And it seems that its just attached either end under the straps with a button. I wonder if it has been sowed down with stiches first and then the straps covered over it. I can see using the handle a lot and it having to bare the weight of a heavy bag.


----------



## hoopsie

I love it too!  The black on black looks very chic and modern.  Very sleek finish.x


----------



## Lady001

I love this version with the black hardware! i recently bought mine in chestnut and am so in love with it... it’s my go to bag for every day.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Lady001 said:


> I love this version with the black hardware! i recently bought mine in chestnut and am so in love with it... it’s my go to bag for every day.



Hi, love this bag. Is yours regular or the mini one?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lady001 said:


> I love this version with the black hardware!


 amazing colour and I love how you dressed up the handle with a twilly.


----------



## Gringach

To those who got this bag, I am seriously considering it in Green Heavy Grain leather:









						Mini Alexa
					

Shop the Mini Alexa in Mulberry Green Heavy Grain at mulberry.com, The iconic Alexa bag is back.




					www.mulberry.com
				




How do the corners and the bag in general hold up? 

Many thanks for your messages


----------



## renee_nyc

Gringach said:


> To those who got this bag, I am seriously considering it in Green Heavy Grain leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Alexa
> 
> 
> Shop the Mini Alexa in Mulberry Green Heavy Grain at mulberry.com, The iconic Alexa bag is back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mulberry.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do the corners and the bag in general hold up?
> 
> Many thanks for your messages



I’ve been happy with the wear and tear on mine so far. There really isn’t any visible wear on the corners at this time.


----------



## Gringach

renee_nyc said:


> I’ve been happy with the wear and tear on mine so far. There really isn’t any visible wear on the corners at this time.


Many thanks for taking the time to respond  And that is great to hear!


----------



## renee_nyc

Gringach said:


> Many thanks for taking the time to respond  And that is great to hear!


Here’s a few pictures but unfortunately the light makes it look like there is wear. The corners of mine are still black.


----------



## tomatolover.99

renee_nyc said:


> Here’s a few pictures but unfortunately the light makes it look like there is wear. The corners of mine are still black.


It's awesome to know that it's so durable! The black Alexa with black hardware is seriously my dream bag, but there is no Mulberry boutique anywhere near where I live... can't try anything out  . I'm torn between the oversized vs. regular sized. Would you say the oversized would be good for fitting a small laptop, water bottle, A4 folders, and some other miscellaneous things? I'm worried the regular won't fit all the things I need height-wise. I'm also a bit on the shorter size, so I'm not sure if the regular would look gigantic on me or not :/


----------



## Yinglin

tomatolover.99 said:


> It's awesome to know that it's so durable! The black Alexa with black hardware is seriously my dream bag, but there is no Mulberry boutique anywhere near where I live... can't try anything out  . I'm torn between the oversized vs. regular sized. Would you say the oversized would be good for fitting a small laptop, water bottle, A4 folders, and some other miscellaneous things? I'm worried the regular won't fit all the things I need height-wise. I'm also a bit on the shorter size, so I'm not sure if the regular would look gigantic on me or not :/


Hi dear! I have a regular size Alexa. The bag has a piece of leather with a “pin” tightening the sides so the pins can be “released” and the sides will extend. If I do that, I can fit a windows surface pro laptop, a bottle of water, make up pouch, wallet and others in my regular size Alexa. It is an all leather bag so it gets quite heavy with all those things inside so Id say the oversize would be even heavier. If you have to carry it a lot, i would say go for the regular first. If you drive around, then the oversize would be fine I suppose.


----------



## tomatolover.99

Yinglin said:


> Hi dear! I have a regular size Alexa. The bag has a piece of leather with a “pin” tightening the sides so the pins can be “released” and the sides will extend. If I do that, I can fit a windows surface pro laptop, a bottle of water, make up pouch, wallet and others in my regular size Alexa. It is an all leather bag so it gets quite heavy with all those things inside so Id say the oversize would be even heavier. If you have to carry it a lot, i would say go for the regular first. If you drive around, then the oversize would be fine I suppose.


This is really helpful, thank you! I think I'm going to go ahead and get the regular size then, as I do have to transit a lot.


----------



## renee_nyc

The oversized will fit all of those with ease. You can tamp down the sides so it feels a little more streamlined. Usually what I do is put my laptop, wallet, make up bag and a couple of smaller items in, and then I use the straps to strap everything in. When the straps are undone, it is extremely roomy which is great for traveling.  

I don’t think the regular size will fit everything you need it to. Especially not a laptop.

 I am only 5’2” but I make the oversized work. You can adjust the strap a little which helps.



tomatolover.99 said:


> It's awesome to know that it's so durable! The black Alexa with black hardware is seriously my dream bag, but there is no Mulberry boutique anywhere near where I live... can't try anything out  . I'm torn between the oversized vs. regular sized. Would you say the oversized would be good for fitting a small laptop, water bottle, A4 folders, and some other miscellaneous things? I'm worried the regular won't fit all the things I need height-wise. I'm also a bit on the shorter size, so I'm not sure if the regular would look gigantic on me or not :/


----------



## tomatolover.99

renee_nyc said:


> The oversized will fit all of those with ease. You can tamp down the sides so it feels a little more streamlined. Usually what I do is put my laptop, wallet, make up bag and a couple of smaller items in, and then I use the straps to strap everything in. When the straps are undone, it is extremely roomy which is great for traveling.
> 
> I don’t think the regular size will fit everything you need it to. Especially not a laptop.
> 
> I am only 5’2” but I make the oversized work. You can adjust the strap a little which helps.


Thank you so much!! I've ordered the regular sized for now. I'm going to try that out first and if that doesn't work out I'll get the OS for sure (and thankfully Farfetch has some great deals right now). I can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## renee_nyc

Post pictures when you get it! Mulberry has such beautiful leather, even if you don’t end up using it for a bag to take to work, it’s a great one for running around on weekends. But hopefully it will fit everything for you, I find that being able to expand it really makes a big difference.



tomatolover.99 said:


> Thank you so much!! I've ordered the regular sized for now. I'm going to try that out first and if that doesn't work out I'll get the OS for sure (and thankfully Farfetch has some great deals right now). I can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## tomatolover.99

renee_nyc said:


> Post pictures when you get it! Mulberry has such beautiful leather, even if you don’t end up using it for a bag to take to work, it’s a great one for running around on weekends. But hopefully it will fit everything for you, I find that being able to expand it really makes a big difference.


Will definitely post some pictures! It's arriving tomorrow, and I really can't wait


----------



## tomatolover.99

renee_nyc said:


> Post pictures when you get it! Mulberry has such beautiful leather, even if you don’t end up using it for a bag to take to work, it’s a great one for running around on weekends. But hopefully it will fit everything for you, I find that being able to expand it really makes a big difference.



Here she is! I'm in love   I posted more pictures in the Amazing Alexa club thread.


----------



## renee_nyc

tomatolover.99 said:


> Here she is! I'm in love   I posted more pictures in the Amazing Alexa club thread.
> View attachment 5365932


It looks beautiful! Enjoy the bag


----------



## Katinahat

tomatolover.99 said:


> Here she is! I'm in love   I posted more pictures in the Amazing Alexa club thread.
> View attachment 5365932


It’s stunning!!


----------



## nightguard

Are the medium Alexas still made in the UK? I am eying a medium one in Crimson but I am a little particular about where a bag is made. Thanks!


----------



## Izzy48

Katinahat said:


> It’s stunning!!


Love your bag!


----------

